# Tennis in???



## onwardwego (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello Mexico forum! 

This is my first post to this site so excuse me if I am awkward with the nomenclature I use here.

My wife and I are wrapping up our affairs in SOCAL (yes, sorry... another escapee from CA coming your way) and we will be visiting Guanajuato and San Miguel DA in mid-October starting the process of relocating to Mexico around the first of the year. 

We are attempting to initially narrow down the short list and one of the somewhat unusual factors influencing the areas of interest is whether there is a tennis community in place or not. I you might guess, I am/we are avid tennis player/s. 

Might you comment on the tennis scene in the:

Lake Chapala/Ajijic area

Guanajuato Area

San Miguel de Allende Area

And the La Paz, Baja de Sur area????

From the hours I have spent reading so many of your postings and replies, I believe this is a very valuable service. Thank you everyone for sharing!

Bill


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are multiple tennis courts in Parque Cristiania, just a block from our home in Chapala.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

San Miguel de Allende:

San Miguel Tennis Weber Courts Home

Tennis in San Miguel de Allende | All San Miguel de Allende

Senior tennis tournament in San Miguel de Allende, at Rancho Los Labradores


----------



## onwardwego (Sep 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your input. My wife will have decided to visit SMDA in mid oct for our first scouting trip for a planned Jan '14 move. 

We are both very excited and will be checking out the tennis scene there. 

Bill


----------

